# Another Guardian Article



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

All good exposure. good to see the Guardian are writing about this more

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/dec/29/depersonalisation-lost-my-body


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah I saw this, my dad read it and it helped him to understand I think.


----------

